# 2 Sat-Receiver an einem "Anschluss"



## Tim C. (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

unsere kleine schmucke 2er WG hat SAT-Fernsehen. Der Vermieter gab mir zu verstehen, dass es sich natürlich nur um einen Abzweig der Multi LNB auf dem Dach handelt, die alle Wohnungen im Haus versorgt. Irgendwie auch logisch.

Jedoch haben wir in jedem Zimmer eine Sat-Buchse. Als ich den Mitarbeiter in einem - wohlgemekrt seltsamen - Elektroladen fragte, was denn nun passieren würde, wenn ich trotz allem an beide Buchsen einen Receiver anschließen würde, meinte er "Da geht die LNB kaputt".

Nun, das mag ich nicht ganz glauben. Ich würde verstehen, wenn nicht beide gleichzeitig verschiedene Sachen gucken können, aber das die LNB kaputt geht? Oder können doch beide verschiedene Sachen gucken?

Wie schauts da aus, wäre nett, wenn mich da einer aufklären könnte, da außerdem in der Wohnung in die meine Freundin demnächst zieht, wohl die gleiche Problematik vorliegt.

besten Dank im Voraus,
Tim


----------



## chmee (30. Mai 2005)

Kaputt gehts nicht.
Ist denn jede Buchse auch angeschlossen ? Testen !
Es kommt mir seltsam vor, dass jemand ein einziges Kabel runterzeiht und dann ne
Aufteilung in der Wohnung macht....
Das Multi-LNB schickt nicht genug Signalspannung auf einem Kabel runter, um über
mehrere Receiver betrachtet zu werden..
Jetzt Theorie: wenn Du die Aufteilung findest, könntest Du vom Haupt-Receiver aus dem
Scart/Video-Out ein TV-Signal generieren und das auf die restlichen Dosen schicken..

mfg chmee


----------



## Tim C. (31. Mai 2005)

Ja jede Buchse für sich ist funktionsfähig. Da wir allerdings nur einen Fernseher und einen Receiver haben konnte ich bislang nicht parallel testen. Wo und wie die Leitung gesplitet wird weiss ich nicht und es liegt mir fern, die Wände aufzureissen.

Wenn ich von einem Receiver ein TV-Out Signal auf die anderen Dosen lege, haben diese zum einen keine direkte Verbindung mehr zur Sat Schüssel und zum anderen kann die andere dann auch immer nur gucken, was die eine macht und kann überhaupt nicht mehr (in keiner Situation) selbstständig wählen.


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2005)

Ja, das mit dem TV-Signal-Durchschalten hat gewisse Einschränkungen 

Wurde Dir denn versichert, daß nur 1 Kabel von der Multi-LNB zu Dir läuft ?
Wenn ja, dann gibt es leider keine Möglichkeit, das Signal zu mehreren
Receivern zu splitten... Der Test wirds wohl zeigen..

Aber ehrlich, ich versteh das Verteilen in der Wohnung nicht, habe nur
eine Erklärung, sie wissen nicht, wo der einzige Receiver dieser Wohnung
stehen wird....

*WOW*

mfg chmee


----------



## Tim C. (31. Mai 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ehrlich, ich versteh das Verteilen in der Wohnung nicht, habe nur
> eine Erklärung, sie wissen nicht, wo der einzige Receiver dieser Wohnung
> stehen wird....


Naja ich versteh das sehr gut. Die Wohnung wurde kernsaniert. Es war klar, dass das ganze an eine WG geht. Und auch im Single oder Paar "Betrieb" ist durch zwei recht ähnliche Zimmer nicht klar, welches Wohn und welches Schlafzimmer ist, sprich wo der Fernseher steht.

Und da es, wenn eh alle Wände aufgerissen sind, kein großer Aufwand ist noch eine Dose mehr zu legen, wurde es halt gemacht. Naja, also hol ich mir bei Zeiten mal nen Receiver zum testen.


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2005)

Good Luck !

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Hier vielleicht etwas, was Dich weiter bringt:
http://www.dvbcube.org/index.php?board=57;action=display;threadid=8818


----------

